
Show HN: 2048 Tetris - prat0318
http://prat0318.github.io/2048-tetris/
======
laumars
Nice idea, but I suspect it's impossible to complete on a 4x5 grid.

An interesting addition might be the ability to wipe a line out if it's all of
the same number.

edit: gah. this is really annoying me now because the controls to slide
squares left or right only works about 50% of the time so I end up with lots
of the same numbered squares adjacent to each other and no way of merging
them. Which makes chaining a few squares together virtually impossible because
at least 1 of every 3 left-right slides will fail:

[http://www.armyofcrabs.com/rand/2048.png](http://www.armyofcrabs.com/rand/2048.png)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I don't think it's impossible, you just need to combine as much as you can in
your limited time in a move.

~~~
laumars
That's what I was trying to do. Hence the screen grab :)

------
jiggy2011
At this rate somebody needs to create a 2048 homepage with links to the
various versions.

~~~
intull
I have a feeling your wish will come true!

~~~
rplnt
[https://2048.ycombinator.com/](https://2048.ycombinator.com/)

------
danbruc
When ever I want to grab one of my super awesome platform specific tools I
tame my enthusiasm and say to myself: Yes, JavaScript and HTML suck, but we
all suffer for a greater good - we can build platform independent solutions
and not discriminate anybody for their processor architecture, operating
system or browser. And then somebody slaps it directly into my face:
_IMPORTANT: This game only works on the latest versions of Firefox and Chrome
browsers._

------
arikrak
Economist Article from 2016: Some economists think that the startup bubble
burst in 2014 due to the sudden appearance of games based on the number 2048,
which caused nerds everywhere to drop their startups and merge powers of 2.

------
kissickas
Possibly inspired by the current xkcd comic (note the alt text)

[http://xkcd.com/1344/](http://xkcd.com/1344/)

Edit: Whoops, it was put on github beginning 10 days ago. Just a coincidence,
then, I guess.

~~~
fbeans
I think you are mixing up cause and effect. XKCD is based on this game.

~~~
kissickas
Based on this particular version of the game?

~~~
roryokane
He misspoke. The xkcd comic is based on the original 2048, not this Tetris
version.

------
aardvark179
Hmm, combining blocks by sliding in below the top a stack can leave the top of
the stack floating in space when the new combined block merges with the block
below it, and this feels weird. Then if you combine something with that
floating block it will fall, closing up the gap and then potentially combine
with the block it landed on.

~~~
mistercow
A similar weirdness is that it doesn't feel like it should be possible to ever
have two of the same number stacked vertically. Feels like the rule should be
essentially that "down" is pressed at the end of every turn until it stops
compacting.

------
cweagans
Not really tetris...

[http://monosnap.com/image/llgAGJy1bAhtENWnPL8rKpIHMeAcET](http://monosnap.com/image/llgAGJy1bAhtENWnPL8rKpIHMeAcET)

~~~
prat0318
Yeah, but you could have slided the 32 formed left or right to make it 64 and
continue.

------
uptown
YCombinator asks for solutions to the world's water, food and energy problems.
Instead they get 37 incarnations of 2048.

~~~
netcan
And poetry, prose, movies about aliens and smart-ass comments.

:)

Even people without regular meals sometimes tell jokes or play snakes and
football.

~~~
saraid216
Yeah, but you don't have to do it _here_.

~~~
netcan
I agree, it's ironic.

------
valtron
A first approximation for a strategy would be to follow a boustrophedon, and
keep 2, 4 and 8 near the top, e.g. something like this:

    
    
        .   .   .   .
        .   4   2   .
        8  16  32   .
      512 256 128  64

~~~
laumars
This is what I tried to do, but you need to get the timing perfect after
doubling up the right hand 64 to link that left 3 times. So perfect, in fact,
that you'll only manage it roughly every other time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7436184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7436184)

------
izzydata
Pretty cool, I assume it is possible to win because a good strategy in the
original was to only use 3 directions anyway. I might try it soon, but unlike
2048 you can't wait to think once things get tight.

------
Pxtl
The timing seems horribly inconsistent - most good combos depend on "sweeping"
your collapses, but it seems to "drop" the block without my request sometimes
during merges.

~~~
prat0318
It always tries to collapse downwards whenever a merge is possible. I thought
this way to avoid any floating blocks. Any better ideas?

------
Crito
Possible bug report:
[http://i.imgur.com/XwEiPVI.png](http://i.imgur.com/XwEiPVI.png)

The bug is the two "4"s sitting on top of each other in the left column.

I did that by first sitting a 4 on top of a 2:

    
    
      4
      2
      64 16
    

Then dropping a 2 down on the column to the right:

    
    
         2
         v
      4
      2
      64 16
    

Then finally sliding that 2 left one before it had a chance to settle:

    
    
      4
      2  2<-
      64 16

~~~
prat0318
Thanks for the report. Fixed the bug now.

~~~
kissickas
Has it been updated on the site? I keep having the same issue, although I'm
not sure it's a bug since gravity doesn't matter anyway...

Awesome game, by the way!

~~~
prat0318
Yeah, i had pushed the changes. It will be awesome if you can give a
screenshot.

~~~
kissickas
Working now, but thanks for drawing me back in for another fifteen minutes...
:)

------
nalidixic
Neat take on the game but if you get a low numbered piece stuck on the bottom
row and then covered with higher number pieces it's impossible to use it.

~~~
prat0318
Yes, the left right merge is still possible, just that the action is to be
taken quickly, as the falling block freezes very soon.

------
yathern
I finally managed to complete it! I was very proud too - I managed to complete
it with no residual blocks. Here is a bit of proof:

[http://imgur.com/2fSkkNT](http://imgur.com/2fSkkNT)

------
vinh0811
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.contraryki...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.contrarykid.twos)

------
prat0318
Update: Thanks for the response guys, I am seriously overwhelmed. I have added
easy/hard levels to the game. [Hard level needs some really quick finger
movements].

------
daturkel
Please implement a pause! Love it though. This really fundamentally twists
both 2048 (threes) and Tetris.

~~~
prat0318
Added now. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
fuzzythinker
Why alter the spacebar to be start over? It's the common key in tetris to drop
the block!

~~~
prat0318
I kept the controls similar to 2048.Was not aware of space thingy in tetris
while writing the code.

------
userbinator
Can't wait to see someone mix in a bit of bird-flapping action.

------
reshambabble
This is by far the best. version. yet.

------
thrillgore
First, we kill the 2048 clones.

------
loceng
That was fun.

------
ericraio
this game is addicting. :)

------
intull
I loved this the most!

------
joewrong
They slide.

~~~
teach
Usually.

~~~
prat0318
On going down, i am accelerating the freezing of the block. Hence, it is
harder to slide as block reaches down.

